# Boxing day isnt just the 26th its tomorrow at r2o midnight preboxing day madnesssss



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Huge HUGE shipment landing TONIGHT
lets all hope everything healthy.
30 BOXES! OF PREMIUM INDO arriving tonight FOR SALE TOMORROW 7pm – 12 MIDNIGHT!!!!!

EVERYTHING WILL BE ON SALE BOXING DAY STYLE DISCOUNTS
Fish – 290 pcs
Coral – 326 pcs .

Shipment and sale details will be posted tonight along with pictures. 
Stay tuned all night long for continuous info and teasers 
This is going to be amazinggg trust me


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

can you guys post the fish list please?! thx!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm on it. It will be posted.....but VERY early this morning. Teaser: The Borbs are coming.....

On our way to airport now. We just finished our Festivus dinner (people will ask....2nd picture is apparently a "Poutine Burger").


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Taipan said:


> I'm on it. It will be posted.....but VERY early this morning. Teaser: The Borbs are coming.....
> 
> On our way to airport now. We just finished our Festivus dinner (people will ask....2nd picture is apparently a "Poutine Burger").


i love the teeny piece of broccoli under the ribs... hope you're up to all of that unpacking after a meal like that lol


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! I know where I'm going first thing on Boxing Day!!!!! What time are you opening?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

326 original pieces ???
Premium sound sweet taste of Indo


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Follow up......


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> I'm on it. It will be posted.....but VERY early this morning. Teaser: The Borbs are coming.....
> 
> On our way to airport now. We just finished our Festivus dinner (people will ask....2nd picture is apparently a "Poutine Burger").


oh yeah boyz!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! I know where I'm going first thing on Boxing Day!!!!! What time are you opening?


LOL, Cheryl... sales starts today (Tuesday 7pm - midnight)


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Teasers.....*



zoapaly said:


> 326 original pieces ???
> Premium sound sweet taste of Indo


Please see attached.



Crayon said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! I know where I'm going first thing on Boxing Day!!!!! What time are you opening?


Borbs have landed healthy.



fury165 said:


> oh yeah boyz!


A SEA of SPS has landed HEALTHY and robust (finally)! WILD and cultured. Small, Medium, Large, Dinner Plate size!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

you guys must be tired. if you can post the fish list between today and tomorrow that would be awesome. well, today and today


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Any larger borbs come in?
Thanks


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Some nice stuff guys, now stop slacking off and get the list posted


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Cimmel1 said:


> Any larger borbs come in?
> Thanks


I placed the order for at least 5 larger and 2 small .....it appears they all came in medium to small at the moment.

Still unpacking and acclimating. I may be be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Le Fishlist.....*

Borbonius Anthias
Polleni Grouper
Shaggy Frogfish
Blue Surgeonfish/Tang Sm,Medium
Magnificent Foxface
Regal Angelfish - exceptional colours
Warty Frogfish
Naoko Fairy Wrasse
Red-Fin Fairy Wrasse
Powder Blue Tang (S/M/L)
Red Saddled Flavoguttatus Anthias
Goldstripe Maroon Clownfish
Smithvanizi Anthias
Long Nose Hawkfish
Yasha Haze Goby
Desjardini Sailfin Tang
Chameleon/Flashing Tilefish
Red Blotchy Hi-Fin Perchlet
Allardi Clownfish
Orange Epaulette/Shoulder Surgeonfish
Mandarin Fish
Janss' Pipefish
Yellow Prawn Goby
Two-spot Goby
Racoon Butterfly (S)
Psychedelic Fish
Banded Pipefish
Clown Surgeonfish
Yellow Wrasse
Two-colored Blenny
Fusi Goby
Dispar Anthias
Golden Head Sleeper Goby 
Rainfordi Goby
Purpleheaded Wrasse
Lubbock's Fairy Wrasse
Forktail Blenny
Matted Leatherjacket
Bicolour Blenny
Melanaurs Wrasse
Leopard Wrasse
Scarlet Pinstripe Wrasse
Bali Tiger Jawfish
Leopard Wrasse
Hutchi Wrasse 
Pearly Wrasse
Carpenter's Fairy Wrasse
Blue Head Fairy Wrasse


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Red, now I can go to bed 😴


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fury165 said:


> LOL, Cheryl... sales starts today (Tuesday 7pm - midnight)


Yeah, ask me about today. Starts at Lakeshore and DVP at 9, then mtg in Midland at 3 then potluck in Orillia at 7. So unless someone wants to shop for me, there is no way I'm making Ryan's today at all. Sucks. Have fun tonight guys, and leave something for me!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Yeah, ask me about today. Starts at Lakeshore and DVP at 9, then mtg in Midland at 3 then potluck in Orillia at 7. So unless someone wants to shop for me, there is no way I'm making Ryan's today at all. Sucks. Have fun tonight guys, and leave something for me!


That sucks, have fun.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

When is Ryan waking up so I can come raid the store?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Uhm yeah.....good luck with that . Sale starts this evening. 7pm if I'm not mistaken. Although....he may be in there a little early to tidy up the nuttiness from unpacking that ensued earlier......


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Ryan dont' forget to order those delicious PIZZA!!!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Not to look a gift horse in the mouth.....it's a little flattering (and a little disturbing at the same time  ) that my phone has again "blown up" with inquiries all morning.

Pricing and availability will be made through Ryan -directly. I have no idea what pricing will be for these items at this point in time. Apologies.

Good Luck and Good Hunting everyone.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Ryan,
Can you please post some price examples? 
People want to know!
Thanks


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

teemee said:


> Hi Ryan,
> Can you please post some price examples?
> People want to know!
> Thanks


 All gone before door opened


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm going to make this absolutely clear in no uncertain terms: NO one came in before opening this evening/afternoon and NO one individual or group took ANY items from unpacking. 

I don't often respond to posts regarding impropriety (even if it's in jest or the allusion as such) but this warranted a response.

This is all I will communicate on this matter.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Taipan said:


> I'm going to make this absolutely clear in no uncertain terms: NO one came in before opening this evening/afternoon and NO one individual or group took ANY items from unpacking.
> 
> I don't often respond to posts regarding impropriety (even if it's in jest or the allusion as such) but this warranted a response.
> 
> This is all I will communicate on this matter.


I can attest to this, as Fury, GTAreef and a bunch of others and I were standing outside freezing until 7pm sharp. very sorry to have missed you Taipan!
Still some very interesting things when we left - after most - 
~nice wild and cultured sps - maybe the cherries were gone, but none of the corals were run of the mill, in great shape, plenty left
~very interesting macro (looks like a monti cap)
~ball anemone - if only i had a bit more room in my tank - I've wanted one for years
~crazy crazy zoa and paly frags
all at awesome prices!
Thanks again Ryan and company - Happy holidays!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

zoapaly said:


> All gone before door opened


what is the purpose of this .........if u were there then u would have seen for yourself .easy to make comments sitting at your keyboard but comments like this are not appreciated expecially when talking about the integrity or ryan and taipan .

again ryan some great pieces and great prices and of course madness 
merry Christmas and happy holidays to all 
cheers


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> I'm going to make this absolutely clear in no uncertain terms: NO one came in before opening this evening/afternoon and NO one individual or group took ANY items from unpacking.
> 
> I don't often respond to posts regarding impropriety (even if it's in jest or the allusion as such) but this warranted a response.
> 
> This is all I will communicate on this matter.


Ninjas, must have been the coral ninja clan that slipped in while Teemee, Fragbox, Manthu, Thang and I lined up at the door to open at 7pm.

Anyhow, good stuff Ryan et al. Thanks for the pre Boxing Day sale and all the best in 2015.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

What are your hours please?WE all want to know Thanks


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Boxing day hours will be 11-6
All livestock 35 percent off the regular prices I would sell them for
Basically same prices as Tuesday which anyone who was there can tell you is cheap cheap and top quality stuff

my fish and coral tanks are loaded. Alll needs to go lots to come in January
I will start a new thread

Hey zoapaly what are you talking about. Nothing from the shipment is presold ever. Those that help me unpack have no first picks or rights to anything


----------

